# Snow photos from TN



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, I know we dont have that much snow, but we have had more this year than we have had in a loooong time. So here are a few shots that I took from my yard. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful...I love them.....thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

_VERY _nice! Pretty to see, but br-r-r-r! Way too cold for this desert dweller. 

Thanks for sharing!

Deb Mc


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the wood fence picture. It pretty much amazing! And I want your Weather Vane!!!!!! LOL


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics!!

Besides the pretty scenery....I just love the serene look on your pretty girl's face! Theres something about a hound dog's eyes that gives me that "all is well" feeling :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

those are all very beautiful pictures!! you definately have a knack for photagraphy!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty pics! What part of TN are you in? I LOVE TN. I am in KY - near Lexington and like you we've had a LOT more snow than we typically get! I haven't gone out to get snow pics though  But you've inspired me as soon as it's pretty out again and not...bleh, I will have to take a journey with my camera! 
Oh and I LOVE Cardinals! as well as Blue Jay's! I feel guilty because I neglected my bird feeder so far this winter, BUT, I am going to get some. Last year there were so many it was amazing to watch. 

BTW, did I say I LOVE TN? I always long to go back to TN to the mountains. I love going to the Gatlinburg area to the park, something very majestic about that place....We want to come back and do some hiking and camping maybe this summer or next.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I am in Cedar Hill. We are 45 miles NW of Nashville, almost on the Kentucky line. We have had lots of snow so far, and the Farmers Almanac says our biggest one will come in Feb. I work at our local high school and we have only been to school 6 days since Christmas break! I kinda like only working a day or two a week! LOL 
The day I got the cardinal shots, I had filled the feeders, and when I came in the blackbirds toatally demolished them in less than 30 minutes! I thought I was in the Hitchcock movie! They were all over the place, it looked like hogs had been in the yard when they left!
Liz, I have 3 Blueticks that I show in UKC. That one is Champion Dodge 'Ems Fame and Fortune, we call her Diva, and she IS such a Diva. The Jack Russell is Scruffy. She is soooo loyal to me, but she is a one person dog, very stand offish to others. 
Thank you Karen, I enjoy my photography. I have thought about taking a class or two, but never seem to have the time.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

those are beautiful! 
Suellen


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!! those pics are gorgeous!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful photos!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

